# Woburn - THE DRAW



## full_throttle (Aug 5, 2013)

Having trouble attaching the documents so here goes manually inputting the details.


I hope everyone is happy with the draw, I have tried where possiblr to mix the handicaps so each group has a good spread.

I will be out first so I can be in the clubhouse when you finish to collect the scorecards and collate the scores.


*Wednesday 25th September*
first tee time 0753

1) full_throttle, hooper, warbur, blue in munich

2) fundy, el bandito, amandajr, amandajr guest

3) hobbit, lollfred, lollfred guest, charlie (buggy reserved)

4) richardc, richardc guest, richardc guest, philthefragger

5) rdiblasi, three guests

*Friday 27th September *
first tee time 0745


1) full_throttle, f_t guest, homerjsimson, G1BB0 (buggy reserved)

2) pieman, blundell, rickg, oxfordcomma

3) arnoldarmchewer, tallpaul, sev112, swingalot

4) region3, crhrisd, socky, rob2

5) paddyc, lig, pbrown7582, myoung19

6) wookie, wookie guest, mashlyr7, wildrover

7) licoln quaker, lq guest, mkdave


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 5, 2013)

Breakfast consists of bacon rolls and coffee which will be provided from 7am.

lunch details will be advised nearer the time, 

afternoon round is the same order.

prize presentation after in the bar

any questions please ask.


----------



## tallpaul (Aug 5, 2013)

Excellent, thank you for organising everything. Which course are we playing first on Friday?

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 5, 2013)

so I get to see Homers swing in action


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 5, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			so I get to see Homers swing in action 

Click to expand...

you might even get to see 2 versions in action am/pm :lol:

great job FT very much looking forward to this.


----------



## fundy (Aug 5, 2013)

Poor Amanda, shes gone from not wanting to play scratch matches because theyre too serious to not getting a word in around Woburn lol

Good stuff Rob


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 5, 2013)

fundy said:



			Poor Amanda, shes gone from not wanting to play scratch matches because theyre too serious to not getting a word in around Woburn lol

Good stuff Rob 

Click to expand...

Ha! Now I can talk the hind leg of a herd of donkeys so happy with that 

Thanks for organising this Rob. We're really looking forward to it.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for organising this Rob. My guest and myself are really looking forward to it. Lets hope the weather is good for both of the days.


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 5, 2013)

its gonna be a loooooooooong day, 6am start from home 

glad I have the Saturday off to recouperate


----------



## rickg (Aug 5, 2013)

I have to watch Homer's and Gibbo's swings on every tee? ....my eyes will be bleeding after 18 holes!!!!  :rofl:  only kidding guys......
Can't wait!

At least I'll be able to find Gibbo's brand new ProV1's.... :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 5, 2013)

just ordered 24 Rick so keep an eye on my tee shots 

saying that I might have lost em all by then and be using the dx3's I have left lol


----------



## LIG (Aug 5, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			its gonna be a loooooooooong day, 6am start from home 

glad I have the Saturday off to recouperate 

Click to expand...

Recuperate?? You've got a buggy aintcha?      
Lightweight!!! 
I'll be off as usual at 7.15am on the Saturday...hopefully.  

Well done, FT! :thup:


----------



## Wildrover (Aug 5, 2013)

Looking forward to this, seems ages since we were snowed off.


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 5, 2013)

LIG said:



			Recuperate?? You've got a buggy aintcha?      
Lightweight!!! 
I'll be off as usual at 7.15am on the Saturday...hopefully.  

Well done, FT! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

only for 18, I was more referring to the early start. although I am sure with the most excellent 4 ball I am a part of the day will just fly by


----------



## PieMan (Aug 5, 2013)

Cheers Rob - thanks for organising; really looking forward to it...............and to joining Rick in picking up some new Pro V1's!!!


----------



## sev112 (Aug 5, 2013)

rickg said:



			I have to watch Homer's and Gibbo's swings on every tee? ....my eyes will be bleeding after 18 holes!!!!  :rofl:  only kidding guys......
Can't wait!

At least I'll be able to find Gibbo's brand new ProV1's.... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You can talk - I've got to look at some tart in pink trousers all the way round ...


----------



## chrisd (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks fr sorting this all out Rob.  


3 people who havnt had the pleasure of carrying an old veteran round 36 holes ...... Well, unless they've payed with Leftie in the past.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for organising full_throttle, see you there.



G1BB0 said:



			its gonna be a loooooooooong day, 6am start from home 

glad I have the Saturday off to recouperate 

Click to expand...

6am start Gibbo?  I wish.  Negotiations currently in progress with the Minister for Home Affairs regarding the alarm time


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 5, 2013)

haha, the minister may negotiate you onto the sofa for the night


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 5, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			haha, the minister may negotiate you onto the sofa for the night 

Click to expand...

The way negotiations are currently going, the sofa would be a result.....:mmm:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 5, 2013)

Sorted; Premier Inn Luton South, Â£29, still showing vacancies for the 24th & the 26th at that price if anyone else needs a room


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 5, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sorted; Premier Inn Luton South, Â£29, still showing vacancies for the 24th & the 26th at that price if anyone else needs a room
		
Click to expand...

I'm booked in half way but still going to be a 6am start, and I've got to let on I'm having night out yet. The sofa maybe in use here too :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 5, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sorted; Premier Inn Luton South, Â£29, still showing vacancies for the 24th & the 26th at that price if anyone else needs a room
		
Click to expand...

I have booked for Dunstable south 12 miles away for Â£29. It's a good deal alright


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 5, 2013)

you can go straight up the A5 from there LQ, stayed there a couple of times with the GF, harvester next door for food and a pint aswell :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 5, 2013)

Got a B&B booked ten minutes away and with a pub 200 yards down the road doing great grub. For those partnered with my sorry in advance. For those behind I'm working on reducing each pre-shot routine down to a 90 second montage of all my swing thoughts and visualisation so bear with me.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 5, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			you can go straight up the A5 from there LQ, stayed there a couple of times with the GF, harvester next door for food and a pint aswell :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers stayed there before about 6 years ago when I worked for Renault. It was ok and the pub on site was good. Hopefully it will be 20-25 max to get to Woburn.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 5, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			For those behind I'm working on reducing each pre-shot routine down to a 90 minute montage of all my swing thoughts and visualisation so bear with me.
		
Click to expand...


Corrected for you HJS. - should I book a week holiday from work for this golf day?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 5, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Corrected for you HJS. - should I book a week holiday from work for this golf day?
		
Click to expand...

If HJS is planning on reminiscing on each shot then should he be teeing off with his group around 5.45 am then we may catch him by the 9th


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 5, 2013)

Shame HJS is not playing Wednesday, time he finishes he could meet the Friday crowd as well..........


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 6, 2013)

sev112 said:



			You can talk - I've got to look at some tart in pink trousers all the way round ... 

Click to expand...

Does that mean I need to leave my pink trousers at home then, looking forward to a fine day.

Really well arranged Rob, just make sure you get the weather right this time.  :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Aug 6, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Thanks fr sorting this all out Rob.  


3 people who havnt had the pleasure of carrying an old veteran round 36 holes ...... Well, unless they've payed with Leftie in the past.
		
Click to expand...

I've had the pleasure of Leftie's company on the golf course, who has been described as a 'spring chicken' by Rosecott - another who's company I've enjoyed more than once


----------



## sev112 (Aug 6, 2013)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Does that mean I need to leave my pink trousers at home then, looking forward to a fine day.

Really well arranged Rob, just make sure you get the weather right this time.  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I was referring to Liberace in the group in front of us ... He he he


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 6, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Breakfast consists of bacon rolls and coffee which will be provided from 7am.

lunch details will be advised nearer the time, 

afternoon round is the same order.

prize presentation after in the bar

any questions please ask.
		
Click to expand...

full_throttle, do we need a jacket & tie for the meal or presentation or is it golf gear all day?


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 6, 2013)

sev112 said:



			I was referring to Liberace in the group in front of us ... He he he 

Click to expand...

As it happens I do have a candelabra on my electric trolley, the sequins on my jumper can play havoc in the sunlight and my bouffant hairstyle is murder to keep in place when I drive.  Pm me if you want any specific songs on the day


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 7, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			full_throttle, do we need a jacket & tie for the meal or presentation or is it golf gear all day?
		
Click to expand...


Clean golf attire is suitable, obviously no spikes,


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 7, 2013)

What have region3, socky & rob2 done to deserve the punishment of a day with ChrisD.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 7, 2013)

I just thought I best put this date in my diary to remind me. That week I've got, Club Away match on Tuesday, club stableford on Wednesday, Work golf day at Betchworth Park Thursday and Woburn Friday. I'm not sure I can wangle all that time off without booking some holiday. I might have to re think some of these games!


----------



## Warbur (Aug 8, 2013)

Whoops must log in more often as I nearly missed this.

Thankyou for sorting all of this out FT. Just got a shot back on the handicap so I'm off 16 at the moment. Still hopeful of a cut before Woburn though.

Look forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 8, 2013)

well if it goes to form I should get another 0.1 by then and be off 23, thats 5 2 shot holes muhahahaha (I will bloody need them though lol)


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Aug 10, 2013)

G1bbo, I've just beaten you to that mark, got .1 back last month to tip me over to 22.5 . Despite the fact that I think I'm playing quite well at the moment, the handicap is definitely going in the wrong direction. Still, plenty of chances before next month to get a cut .

Does anyone playing on Friday fancy a game somewhere nearby on Thursday afternoon? I haven't actually broached this with Mrs Comma yet but I'm going to try and get somewhere to stay booked for Thursday night, otherwise the alarm has to be set for a silly time even with just 50 miles or so to travel. And if I'm staying over, it seems a shame not to get an extra round in .


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 10, 2013)

will see if Thursday is free for leave, I may have even booked it off already in which case sorted


----------



## fundy (Aug 10, 2013)

Could prob sort a game at Aylesbury Vale later on the Thursday if suits?


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Aug 11, 2013)

fundy said:



			Could prob sort a game at Aylesbury Vale later on the Thursday if suits?
		
Click to expand...

I've now explained to HID and once she heard the Friday start time there was a lot of understanding. She knows that I'm not very good at mornings . So, thank you Fundy, that sounds great. I'd definitely be up for a round at Aylesbury Vale. How much later were you thinking? If there's a hotel to be located and then a meal to be eaten then I guess I would probably be looking to play somewhere round 2 or 3pm at the latest?



Oxfordcomma said:



			Still, plenty of chances before next month to get a cut .
		
Click to expand...

41 points today! We'll wait and see on CSS but that should drop me 2!


----------



## fundy (Aug 11, 2013)

To suit you really. Im at Woburn the Wednesday so as long as not early on the Thursday I should be fine. Will see if anyone else wants to join us and sort details nearer the time


----------



## MKDave (Aug 12, 2013)

Good stuff Rob! Smaller audience to see my tee shots (I like it )

Steve - We need a hack at aylesbury again with my dad being a member? That Thursday I could play and possibly old man river. Just need to know so I can take a couple of hours of work


----------



## fundy (Aug 12, 2013)

MKDave said:



			Good stuff Rob! Smaller audience to see my tee shots (I like it )

Steve - We need a hack at aylesbury again with my dad being a member? That Thursday I could play and possibly old man river. Just need to know so I can take a couple of hours of work 

Click to expand...


Just let me know when


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 12, 2013)

I am off the thursday so if theres a spot anywhere then count me in :thup:


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 13, 2013)

The tee times are as follows;

Wednesday AM - 07.56 then every 8 minutes (5x4ball)

Wednesday PM - 13.53 then every 8 minutes (5x4ball)

Friday AM - 07.45 then every 8 minutes (6x4ball, 1x3ball)

Friday PM - 13.29 then every 8 mnutes (6x4ball, 1x3ball)

Lunch will be a two course carvery served in the Hay Room on both days at 1230 (approx)

Presentation will be made as soon as the last fourball return to the clubhouse and the scorecards have been checked


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 13, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			The tee times are as follows;

Wednesday AM - 07.56 then every 8 minutes (5x4ball)

Wednesday PM - 13.53 then every 8 minutes (5x4ball)

Friday AM - 07.45 then every 8 minutes (6x4ball, 1x3ball)

Friday PM - 13.29 then every 8 mnutes (6x4ball, 1x3ball)

Lunch will be a two course carvery served in the Hay Room on both days at 1230 (approx)

Presentation will be made as soon as the last fourball return to the clubhouse and the scorecards have been checked
		
Click to expand...

Cheers FT really looking forward to it.


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 13, 2013)

whats the course order FT for Friday?


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 13, 2013)

I knew I forgot something

Wednesday AM Dukes 
Wednesday PM Duchess

Friday AM Duchess
Friday PM Dukes


----------



## Wildrover (Aug 14, 2013)

Think I may skip the 2 course carvery or I'll just want to get my head down in the afternoon.


----------



## rickg (Aug 14, 2013)

Wildrover said:



			Think I may skip the 2 course carvery or I'll just want to get my head down in the afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Can I have yours?.....:whoo: I've got some trousers that are a little slack at the waist....


----------



## El Bandito (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks to FT for all the work - Apologies to Fundy and AmandaJr and Guest - ill try not to lose too many balls! Looking forward to the golf on Wednesday - not sure Im looking forward to the 5am alarm call!


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 27, 2013)

Wednesday 25th September
first tee time 0753

1) full_throttle, hooper, warbur, 

2) fundy, el bandito, amandajr, amandajr guest

3) *blue in munich*, lollfred, lollfred guest, *philthefragger* 

4) richardc, richardc guest, richardc guest, *charlie *(buggy reserved)

5) rdiblasi, three guests


Due to the withdrall of Hobbit, I have revised the draw for Wednesday

Hope everything else is still ok with everyone else


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 5, 2013)

Friday is now full, but have one space left on Wednesday if anyone wants it. 

Format will be stableford off full handicap, prizes for 1st 2nd and 3rd on each course plus the obligatory NTP and longest drive.

More information will be posted the week before we play


----------



## fundy (Sep 5, 2013)

just realised I forgot to pick the cards up when I was there on Sunday Rob, will pop down and get them next week


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 5, 2013)

Great work FT. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Lollfred (Sep 6, 2013)

top work FT ... look forward to meeting you all on the 25th.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 6, 2013)

Nearest the pin with Pieman in the field............. best send him the prize now!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 9, 2013)

Any chance of switching Friday to Wednesday? Something's come up?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 9, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Nearest the pin with Pieman in the field............. best send him the prize now!
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			Any chance of switching Friday to Wednesday? Something's come up?
		
Click to expand...

Fancy the nearest the pin prize chrisd?    Is it worth a PM if you need to switch (apologies if already done).


----------



## chrisd (Sep 9, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Fancy the nearest the pin prize chrisd?    Is it worth a PM if you need to switch (apologies if already done).
		
Click to expand...

Good idea, job done, thanks


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 10, 2013)

Chrisd, 

your in for Wednesday.


Provisionally full for both days now.

a revised draw will be posted soon


----------



## chrisd (Sep 10, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Chrisd, 

your in for Wednesday.


Provisionally full for both days now.

a revised draw will be posted soon
		
Click to expand...


I've thanked FT by pm but its guys like him, Smiffy, Rick.and Richart and many others that make this forum and its meets what they are. 
I am sure we all appreciate what they do!


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 10, 2013)

Due to a late withdrawal, I have space for one more on Friday 27th 

details as before Â£135 all in.

any questions please ask


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi. With Chris moving from the Friday to Wednesday it makes it difficult for me to come alone. Can I swap to to the Wednesday please? If not I'll have to consider pulling out.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 10, 2013)

It looks like I now have possibly two spaces for Friday.

(perhaps I should have made this non refundable then I could retire...)

Wednesday is full unless someone moves to Friday,


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 10, 2013)

So I can't move to Wed? If that's the case I'll have to pull out, sorry.


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 10, 2013)

where are you based mashley,someone may be able to do a slight diversion en route?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 10, 2013)

Deepest darkest Kent, Ashford.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 10, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Nearest the *pie* with Pieman in the field............. best send him the prize now!
		
Click to expand...

Amended that for you Chris!!


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 10, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			Deepest darkest Kent, Ashford.
		
Click to expand...

hmm that may be an issue, unless someone is coming from France


----------



## chrisd (Sep 11, 2013)

I have to apologise to Mashley,  we live very close and would travel together. My switch was unvoidable so if anyone could manage to switch the other way it would be brilliant


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 17, 2013)

Woo Hoo
1 Week till Woburn


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 17, 2013)

good, it gives the weather a week to improve!!! been up poles in Essendon all day and drenched


----------



## rickg (Sep 17, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Woo Hoo
1 Week till Woburn 

Click to expand...

only 3 days for me...playing it this Friday as well......:whoo:....but annoyingly had to turn down an invite to Wentworth for the same day..


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 17, 2013)

due to further spaces becoming available. I will be posting a revised draw at the weekend.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 17, 2013)

My hacking is borderline chomping at the moment. Looking forward to being humbled by the Duchess


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 17, 2013)

Any spaces for Wednesday at all?


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 18, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			Any spaces for Wednesday at all?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately all the withdrawals have been for Friday.

your will get first refusal should a space become free Wednesday


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 18, 2013)

Can't wait. Going up next Thursday and staying 10 minute drive away at the White House in Little Brickhill and will probably go to the George for dinner which is only 200 yards down the road. Got some family coming over so may be a little delicate come the first tee. Really looking forward to it. Shame I'm chopping again


----------



## Fozzie (Sep 19, 2013)

Enjoy your day guys. Wish I was going, but As predicted after The cancellation in March, I have stacks of work to get through.


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 19, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can't wait. Going up next Thursday and staying 10 minute drive away at the White House in Little Brickhill and will probably go to the George for dinner which is only 200 yards down the road. Got some family coming over so may be a little delicate come the first tee. Really looking forward to it. Shame I'm chopping again
		
Click to expand...

No sympathy here if you 'duff' it off the 1st


----------



## Region3 (Sep 19, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			No sympathy here if you 'duff' it off the 1st 

Click to expand...


No fear. It'll be Homer's 121st swing of the day.


----------



## rickg (Sep 19, 2013)

Region3 said:



			No fear. It'll be Homer's 121st swing of the day. 

Click to expand...

PSML....has anyone warned Woburn to stock up on range balls? :whoo:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 19, 2013)

Off first. How did that happen. No time to have my bacon bap and coffee AND hit balls. God I'm going to be hungry


----------



## MKDave (Sep 20, 2013)

Week today!!! I'm very much excited!!! Although not had alot of prep for this, I'm going to head to range after work for a little session but I'm just looking forward to the good company and beautiful surroundings. For the past 3 months I've been running in the woods overlooking the course so will be great to finally get out there. I can just find the balls I lose on my next run


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 20, 2013)

I am looking forward to this. Can't wait! I'm playing Betchworth Park the day before so I'm going to be knackered Saturday!


----------



## Region3 (Sep 20, 2013)

Really looking forward to this now. Is there going to be a revised draw for the Friday Robert?


----------



## El Bandito (Sep 20, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Unfortunately all the withdrawals have been for Friday.

your will get first refusal should a space become free Wednesday
		
Click to expand...

Guys - if it will help, I can switch to Friday...let me know!


----------



## socky (Sep 20, 2013)

I cannot wait! 

I hurt my back, so have been off golf for about 3 weeks. Went to the range last night and was able to hit a bucket of balls with a half swing. Am trying to resist the urge to play this weekend in case I hurt myself.

I am going to be terrible on the day, so appologise to my playing partners in advance.


----------



## rickg (Sep 20, 2013)

Played the Dukes today in a charity competition......it was in lovely nick. :thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 20, 2013)

rickg said:



			Played the Dukes today in a charity competition......it was in lovely nick. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just to whet our appetites then.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 20, 2013)

El Bandito said:



			Guys - if it will help, I can switch to Friday...let me know!
		
Click to expand...


You're a top man. I've text Mashley so he can confirm the switch. Cheers!


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks El Bandito for your flexibility. 

Things remain as before because MashleyR7 has now got other engagements for Wednesday and has confirmed by PM his attendance on Friday.

I am due to speak with Woburn on Monday and I will post a final draft of the draw and any further details I feel may be required


----------



## chrisd (Sep 21, 2013)

In the revised draw, can I play with someone who is

1st aid trained

Carries a difibrillator

Understands the medical needs of the elderly

Carries a complete foot care range including bunion and blister plasters

36 holes ....... Mmmmmm hope the trolley battery lasts!


----------



## LIG (Sep 21, 2013)

chrisd said:



			In the revised draw, can I play with someone who is

1st aid trained

Carries a difibrillator

Understands the medical needs of the elderly

Carries a complete foot care range including bunion and blister plasters

36 holes ....... Mmmmmm hope the trolley battery lasts!
		
Click to expand...

Good to see you're playing Wednesday, Chris.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 21, 2013)

chrisd said:



			In the revised draw, can I play with someone who is

1st aid trained

Carries a difibrillator

Understands the medical needs of the elderly

Carries a complete foot care range including bunion and blister plasters

36 holes ....... Mmmmmm hope the trolley battery lasts!
		
Click to expand...

I hope your joking....

but seriously, if you are worried about making 36 holes on foot then I can possibly arrange for you to share a buggy


----------



## chrisd (Sep 21, 2013)

Only joking, although I havnt done 36 holes for a year. I do hate buggy golf though


----------



## chrisd (Sep 21, 2013)

LIG said:



			Good to see you're playing Wednesday, Chris. 

Click to expand...

Thanks, me too that youre there. I still remember our game at Redlibbets


----------



## LIG (Sep 21, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Thanks, me too that youre there. I still remember our game at Redlibbets
		
Click to expand...

I still remember my drive off the 1st.  I think the top spin on that would have done a table tennis champ proud!  

Another one hit wonder...



...now sleeps with the fishes.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 21, 2013)

Really looking forward to it. We carried for 36 holes yesterday in hilly Cornwall to prepare for it - felt ever so slightly broken afterwards!


----------



## fundy (Sep 21, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			Really looking forward to it. We carried for 36 holes yesterday in hilly Cornwall to prepare for it - felt ever so slightly broken afterwards!
		
Click to expand...

hmm, ive managed to amble 9 holes in 3 weeks and I get to play with a pair who have been practising like mountain goats   Lets hope the weather is as per forecast, mild, overcast and little wind, sounds ideal to me


----------



## El Bandito (Sep 21, 2013)

fundy said:



			hmm, ive managed to amble 9 holes in 3 weeks and I get to play with a pair who have been practising like mountain goats   Lets hope the weather is as per forecast, mild, overcast and little wind, sounds ideal to me
		
Click to expand...

I think they should carry us...

(no mean feat in my case....)


----------



## fundy (Sep 21, 2013)

El Bandito said:



			I think they should carry us...

(no mean feat in my case....)
		
Click to expand...

haha, id wager you'll be the easier of the 2 as well


----------



## El Bandito (Sep 21, 2013)

fundy said:



			haha, id wager you'll be the easier of the 2 as well 

Click to expand...

i win my first bet of the day! and probably my last too.....:clap:


----------

